# Bender eating vid



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jul 18, 2009)

I decided to vid Bender eating liver and turkey with cod liver

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7GgewuWcBo" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7GgewuWcBo</a><!-- m -->


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 18, 2009)

He didnt eat the whole plate, did he?


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jul 18, 2009)

Nope ate half then wondered around..even climbed over me while I was laying down.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 18, 2009)

awesome bro blender going to be you tube famous ..,,


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 19, 2009)

Blender's a stud!!!


----------

